
How a 2 person startup already uses 26 other tools / services - memn0nis
https://medium.com/@kunaljasty/how-a-2-person-startup-already-uses-26-other-tools-318da014cf38
======
chriscatoya
I'm curious about any sort of struggles you (or anyone else too!) run into
with deep tool/service stacks like this. I'm currently working on an inbox as
an app platform. We want to easily kick off cron jobs and other automations.
Things like composing and automatically send a summary of today's commit, or
firing off a build when an email arrives at a certain address, and rolling
back when a new keyword appears. Any insight or feedback would be greatly
appreciated!

Some initial thoughts and questions: Are there integrations between these
tools you'd wish to have? Do you see value in integrating commands across
toolchains like this to avoid log-ins for standard actions? Have you looked in
scripting automation across some of these tools?

~~~
memn0nis
The biggest issue is that we have all these tools but don't have the time to
integrate any of them :). Most integrate with Zapier though

~~~
chriscatoya
Of course :) Is it a question of perceived value for you vs limited
time/friction or something else? Are there any things in your stack you wish
were automatic if someone made that for you today?

~~~
memn0nis
Yeah, the biggest thing would be automating / integrating our outreach across
channels. Something like boomerang across channels would be really nice

------
wheresvic3
This is a great list and I would be curious to know if you have done a cost-
benefit analysis when compiling this list.

E.g. something like Stripe for payments is probably much more cost effective
than paying for some other services like Notion (which I assume you can get
away by using google docs or whatever).

~~~
memn0nis
Thanks! We haven't, but we get a lot of this for free because we're so small.
As soon as we grow we will have to prune the list for sure (but will replace
these tools with others)

